# PSU overclock acceptable?



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I've settled on a PSU finally and I will be building my system in the next week or so, want to get an opinion on if it can stand up to overclocking an E8500 wolfdale 3.16, radeon 4870 1GB, and Mushkin DDR2 800.
Corsair 750W, 12v+ @ 60A
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very good choice


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

make sure you get a good mobo that will support it, alot of time, people spend all their money on CPUS and video cards, and dont take into account that the motherboard is almost as important as the cpu. and yes, you have chosen a very decent power supply to build that particular rig, unless you have 25 HDD or some craziness. Me, i only have a 535W psu and i have 3hdds, 6 fans, Watercooling pump, and 2 cold cathode lights and a 4850 and a 125w cpu...and not a hiccup whatsoever


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what motherboard ?


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

yes, that was what i was getting at, although long winded...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hardwarenerd said:


> yes, that was what i was getting at, although long winded...







ROFL .................:laugh:............. its not how you get there ......as long as you arrive there ray:


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am purchasing the Gigabyte ep45-ud3r mobo


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Then yes, although i have had bad luck with very high or stable overclocks with gigabyte, MSI and Asus have worked the best for me. Realistically speaking, the highest overclock i have stabilized with a gigabyte Mobo was only 12% and that was a pain in the butt. This was about 4 yrs ago, and havent gone back to gigabyte after i have used asus and msi. Other than that, yes, your system seems like it would be a good OC'er


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ALOT has changed in 4 years my good man .................... namely the word CORE-2D ROFL


gigabyte came right out of the gate with the P965 and caught asus napping ........... the asus picked up some slack since then ....... but the Gigabyte is still king IMHO and you will find a fairly large consensus to that effect ........ MSI on the other hand ....... they better be real careful they are headed down the Abit road as we speak ......... in the world of computer hardware you are either moving forward or dying ........ and the stench of that manufacturer in the last 2 years has the buzzards circling IMHO ......... way tooooooo many unsolvable glitches and not nearly enough bios offerings


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Fair enough about MSI, i have had bios issues and update issues with alot of their boards, i have become a massive ASUS fan as of late though, but i will keep the Gigabyte up and comming in mind. The only thing that i know is really really good about MSI is their customer service. a friend of mine after i built his computer, wanted to change something, and somehow, he broke the mobo (long story short) and they replaced it, no questions asked, i have not run into another company that will do that.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

good tech support is outstanding ......... no doubts about that

thats really how I got turned into a gigabyte convert (former asus fanboi) asus tech support is wayyyyyyyyy beyond horrible .............. gigabyte on the other hand is outstanding 

I still sell asus boards with a passion ........they are always on the cutting edge of performance .......... they are tied for"king" IMHO ............ until you need tech support ............. then they free fall from the heavens like a meteror! ROFL


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah gigabytes don't clock well 

[URL="[/URL]


----------

